# Angler gescheitert....



## gründler (25. April 2018)

http://www.szlz.de/region/rinteln_a...t-naturschutz-rechtmaessig-_arid,2456707.html


#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Wenn die Vögel nicht nur im Schutzgebiet sind, sondern auch im Gerichtssaal agieren. Verstehe wer will, wenn ich Angeln bin stehen die Rehe neben mir, die Vögel bekommen was zu futtern und alle sind glücklich.

Ideologisches Urteil.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Da soll mir noch mal einer erzählen, dass es Sinn macht mit Organisationen wie dem NABU, oder dem BUND, zusammen zu arbeiten!

Das sind nicht nur Angler-Gegner, sondern Angler-Feinde!

Leider wurde dieser Vorgang, nämlich Angler aus Naturschutzgebieten aus zu sperren, hier mit einem Gerichtsurteil manifestiert.
Es wird also in Zukunft ein leichtes sein, in ähnlichen Fällen von unseren Feinden, darauf zu verweisen!
So werden dann auch andere Gerichte sich daran ein Beispiel nehmen.
Es wird eng werden, in der düsteren Zukunft für Angler!

Jürgen


----------



## ae71 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Wenn ich sowas lese kriege ich das kotzen, die wic..ser (schreibt man das mit x oder ch) von Vogelschützer Beobachter die dürfen garantiert dort mit ihren Hunden Spazierengehen, am besten noch freilaufend damit dieser die Bodenbrüter ...
Ach wir angler sind doch immer die doofen, die Tierquäler! Und die Vögelgucker die lieben. Wir geben Milliarden an euros aus für eine Angelindustrie davon bekommt einiges der Staat und wir werden gefic..t.
Ich glaub ich bestell mein zeugs nur noch in China, soll der Staat schauen woher er das Geld bekommt, wenn er unfähiges Personal einstellt.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Das Faszinierende ist ja immer, 
dass das Jahrzehntelang ging 
und die Vögel trotz Angler immer da waren.

In manchen Fällen (Tote Ems-Arme bei mir vor der Haustür) sogar _weil_ die Angler da waren.
Seit einigen Jahren dürfen wir dort in der Vogelbrutzeit nicht mehr hin, dann ist da Partyalarm & Schwarzanglersaison,
all die seltenen Vögel, die ich dort früher stets gesehen habe, wo ich teils sogar wusste wo die nisten, wieviele Junge in welchem Jahr groß gekriegt haben,... sind weg.

Hier muss ein Bundesverband klagen!
Wozu haben sie den Status Naturschutzverband & das Verbandsklagerecht? #c #q


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier muss ein Bundesverband klagen!
> Wozu haben sie den Status Naturschutzverband & das Verbandsklagerecht? #c #q



Richtig, dass hätte aber schon viel früher passieren müssen, wie man da lesen kann, hat dieses Gericht eine Revision ausgeschlossen!



> Eine Revision zum Bundesverwaltungsgericht hat der 4. Senat nicht zugelassen. Heißt: Die Fischer haben den Beschluss hinzunehmen.



Mit anderen Worten; der Zug ist abgefahren!

Hier mal die Sichtweise der Nabu Ortsgruppe Rinteln, samt Spendenaufruf zum Schluss:

"Beim Nabu in den besten Händen"
https://www.nabu-rinteln.de/natursc...aft-hohenrode/beim-nabu-in-den-besten-händen/

Jürgen


----------



## Wilhelm (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Da haben wir wieder einmal den Salat.

Aber selbst schuld, immer wenn man(n) den Bundes/Landesverband kritisiert ist man ja ein Querulant und " Thomasianer".

Und die allermeisten der Angler auch hier im Board haben kein Interesse sich mal zu beteiligen geschweige denn sich bei seinen Vereinen mal ein zu bringen.

Also nicht wundern, und wie der Wegberger schon schrieb können einige von uns ein paar Kilometer weiter in den angrenzenden Staaten Frankreich ,Polen, Niederlande ,Dänemark Angeln.

Na dann.......ich sehe schon seit langem sehr dunkel für unser Hobby.


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,

also das Gericht stellt fest, das Angeln nachhaltig gegen den Naturschutz steht und deshalb angeln im Naturschutzgebieten zu verbieten ist.

Ein Hoch auf alle Naturschutz-Angelverbände. Jetzt habe wir es auch richterlich, das das ganze nicht passt.

Aber wenn unsere Verbände zu faul sind eine eigene Naturnutzeridentität zu entwicklen und gesellschaftlich zu verbreiten .... dann passiert halt sowas.

Ein gutes Urteil für alle angelnden Naturschützer.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Richtig, dass hätte aber schon viel früher passieren müssen, wie man da lesen kann, hat dieses Gericht eine Revision ausgeschlossen!


Hast Recht.


----------



## jkc (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> ...
> Also nicht wundern, und wie der Wegberger schon schrieb können einige von uns ein paar Kilometer weiter in den angrenzenden Staaten Frankreich ...Angeln.
> 
> ...



Hi, man sagte mir jüngst als ich vor Ort war, dass es in ganz Frankreich nur ein Naturschutzgebiet geben würde in dem man angeln dürfe, und da bestehen aktuell die gleichen Probleme mit anstehender Gerichtsverhandlung...

Grüße JK


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

2025 rückt halt näher........


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also das Gericht stellt fest, das Angeln nachhaltig gegen den Naturschutz steht und deshalb angeln im Naturschutzgebieten zu verbieten ist.



Und nicht nur das, sondern das keine fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung, nämlich das was der NABU tun wird, besser ist als eine Bewirtschaftung durch Angler!
Dafür wird der NABU schon beizeiten die entsprechenden Gutachten seiner Leute geliefert haben?

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Die suchen gerad De. weit neue Nabu-Ranger.......also noch schnell bewerben....


----------



## rhinefisher (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Oder einfach auswandern.. .


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Die suchen gerad De. weit neue Nabu-Ranger.......also noch schnell bewerben....


Die werden auch eine Menge brauchen.... wenn die Gebiete von den nicht mehr angelnden Naturschützer zu den naturschützenden Naturschützern wechseln.

Aber wir haben hier ja gelernt, das ist alles so gewollt.


----------



## Wilhelm (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

jkc, genau diese Beiträge liebe ich, es sollte eine Beispielhafte Aufzählung sein und darlegen was unsere Verbände versauen, und du suchst wieder ein Beispiel um ..........na ich höre besser auf.

Aber nichts für Ungut.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



gründler schrieb:


> Die suchen gerad De. weit neue Nabu-Ranger.......also noch schnell bewerben....



Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass man für diese Tätigkeit kein deutsches Wort gefunden hat, zusätzlich müssen die auch noch diese lächerlichen Hüte tragen!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass man für diese Tätigkeit kein deutsches Wort gefunden hat, zusätzlich müssen die auch noch diese lächerlichen Hüte tragen!
> 
> Jürgen



Und werden in Zukunft ähnliche Befugnisse bekommen wie die Ranger in den USA........der hier bei mir hat sich schon mit Seglern Surfern und co angelegt .....aber das alles nicht so wild...es lebe der Naturschutz.....


----------



## Heidechopper (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Es macht gegenüber der Justiz halt einen Unterschied, ob dort ein Angler still sitzt oder 20 labernde Vogelschützer mit Spektiv und Gummistiefel krachend durchs Unterholz und Schilf trampeln. Was daran besser sein soll, erschließt sich mir schon lange nicht mehr. Nabuisten sollten sich nicht zu nah in meinen Dunstkreis wagen. Ich bin da hochallergisch1


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Es macht gegenüber der Justiz halt einen Unterschied, ob dort ein Angler  still sitzt oder 20 labernde Vogelschützer mit Spektiv und Gummistiefel  krachend durchs Unterholz und Schilf trampeln. Was daran besser sein  soll, erschließt sich mir schon lange nicht mehr. Nabuisten sollten sich  nicht zu nah in meinen Dunstkreis wagen.



Hey hey .... wer wird denn jetzt ein schlechter Verlierer sein. Nabu und BUND haben halt Argumente und Sachverstand und wir Angler unsere Verbände .....! 

Nein diese Dinge sind von den organisierten Angler und ihren Verbänden von langer Hand vorbereitet und damit muss man dann leben und das unterstützen. Ein Hoch auf unsere DAFV Verbände.


----------



## Grünknochen (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also das Gericht stellt fest, das Angeln nachhaltig gegen den Naturschutz steht und deshalb angeln im Naturschutzgebieten zu verbieten ist.
> 
> ...




Was Du so alles liest. Wie die Jagd, ist das Angeln in diesem NSG eingeschränkt möglich.
Eine derartige Einschränkung scheint mir in einem NSG quasi in der Natur der Sache zu liegen. Ich kenne Naturschutzgebiete, die für die Angelei geschlossen sind. Und ich kenne NSG'e, in denen geangelt werden darf. Heisst: Es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an ( wie bei Natura 2000 auch). Die vorliegende Entscheidung sagt also rein gar nichts darüber aus, wie in anderen Unterschutzstellungen zu verfahren ist...



Übrigens hatte ich in der Sache eigentlich keine Zweifel, dass Hohenrode zu Recht als NSG ausgewiesen wurde. Ich kenne sowohl die Hintergründe des Verfahrens, als auch das Gebiet selbst (mein Bruder wohnt in Rinteln und ist gerne mit dem Spektiv unterwegs, trotzdem er ebenso gerne der Jagd mit der Flinte nachgeht).

Interessanter sind die Details: Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die NABU Stiftung Eigentümerin der NSG Fläche ist, obwohl dem Voreigentümer (Auskiesung) von anderer Seite erheblich höhere Gelder geboten wurden? Stichwort Vorkaufsrecht zugunsten einer Naturschutzorganisation nach Naturschutzrecht Land iVm Bund.
 Nächstes Ding: Als Eigentümerin ist die NABU Stiftung Mitglied in der Fischereigenossenschaft, die ihrerseits über die Vergabe der Fischereirechte entscheidet. NABU würde gerne die Fischereirechte anpachten. Anders wohl die Fischereigenossenschaft, in der die Stimmanteile in der Mitgliederversammlung nicht wirklich dem NABU entgegenkommen. Würde die NABU Stiftung die Fischereirechte erhalten, wäre in der Tat Ende im Gelände, die für das NSG bestehenden beschränkten Angelmöglichkeiten in der Tat nichts als Papier...


Zum Thema Nichtzulassung der Revision siehe §§ 132,133 VwGO. Wenig wunderlich also, dass die Revision nicht zugelassen wurde. Und falls man meint, das sei falsch, gibt's eben die Nichtzulassungsbeschwerde...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

@Grünknochen, na immerhin hast du den Arxxx in der Hose, um uns das hier alles als halb so schlimm dar zu stellen.
Ich habe auch nichts anderes erwartet, als das du volles Verständnis für diese Gerichtsentscheidung hast!
Der Kollege Naturliebhaber, der an anderer Stelle auch immer für eine Zusammenarbeit mit NABU und Co. wirbt, ist im Gegensatz zu dir nämlich kommentarlos wieder abgetaucht!

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der war gut!!|good:


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der war gut!!|good:



Hallo,

bist du sicher, dass das als Witz gemeint war.

Nach eigener Aussage freut er sich ja über solche Sachen diebisch und sehnt das komplette Angelverbot für Deutschland herbei.

Ist aber natürlich schon bequem, die organisierten Verbände für alles verantwortlich zu machen. 

Zwar gibt es da auch aus meiner Sicht schon einiges an Optimierungsbedarf, aber ob die nun wirklich die Ursache allen Übels sind?

Kläger war hier übrigens eine Fischereigenossenschaft.


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo fishhawk,



> Nach eigener Aussage freut er sich ja über solche Sachen diebisch und sehnt das komplette Angelverbot für Deutschland herbei.



Genau ...und du freust dich nicht ? Wieso ? War doch wieder ein Untätigkeits-Sieg auf ganzer Linie für die verbandtreuen Angler.


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



Wegberger schrieb:


> Genau ...und du freust dich nicht ? Wieso ? War doch wieder ein Untätigkeits-Sieg auf ganzer Linie für die verbandtreuen Angler.



Ich freu mich höchsten für dich, denn scheinbar hast hier endlich wieder was gefunden um dein Ego aufzupolieren. 

Wäre mal interessant, wer außer dir den gerichtlichen Klageweg noch als Untätigkeit bezeichnet.


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Wäre mal interessant, wer außer dir den gerichtlichen Klageweg noch als Untätigkeit bezeichnet.


Welcher Richter nimmt denn die Klage einer Naturschutzorgansation und ihrer Ableger gegen Naturschutz und anderen Naturschutzverbänden (die ihr Handwerk verstehen) wirklich ernst.

Da schwimmen die Felle weg ... und den Wasserfall hat der DAFV aufgedreht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Welcher Richter nimmt denn die Klage einer Naturschutzorgansation und ihrer Ableger gegen Naturschutz und anderen Naturschutzverbänden (die ihr Handwerk verstehen) wirklich ernst.
> 
> Da schwimmen die Felle weg ... und den Wasserfall hat der DAFV aufgedreht.



Meines Wissens haben wenn dann der DAV und der VDSF damit begonnen. Unter anderer Flagge und anderem Personal. Die Vereine haben diese Argumentation blind übernommen.

Dieses Dilemma haben ALLE Angler zu verantworten.


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr untereinander höfflich bleibt,auch wenn das in Deutscheland oft schwer ist.

Aber gegenseitig hauen bringt auch nix ein........#h


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo Gründler,



> Aber gegenseitig hauen bringt auch nix ein........#h



stimmt ....aber bist du mit Argumenten gegen den Mist ist es nicht richtig.

stimmt ....aber bist du mit Argumenten für den Mist ist es auch nicht richtig.

Aber wenn wir uns alle lieb haben ...dann werden keine Argumente mehr ausgetauscht ... und ohne Worte begleiten wir ein Verbot nach dem Anderen -> auch eine Lösung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



gründler schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn ihr untereinander höfflich bleibt,auch wenn das in Deutscheland oft schwer ist.
> 
> Aber gegenseitig hauen bringt auch nix ein........#h



Ja finde ich auch gut.

Im Gegensatz dazu finde ich es prinzipiell schade, wenn Angler ausgesperrt werden. Ich kann aber durchaus verstehen, das es Bereiche gibt, in denen man Zeitweise Menschen raus halten möchte. Zum Beispiel, wenn Gelege von Flussseeschwalben im Kies liegen.

Allerdings wäre es für alle Seiten besser, wenn man sich in solchen Fällen einigen könnte.

Dazu kann es nicht schaden, wenn mehr Angler sich mit den Verbänden vernetzen, da wie hier schon geschrieben, wir durchaus den kürzeren ziehen könnten.

Im Grunde sehe ich hier ein Gewässer, welches sich ein Naturschutzverband gesichert hat, es gibt ja auch genug Gewässer in privater Hand oder in Hand von Angelvereinen.


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Im Grunde sehe ich hier ein Gewässer, welches sich ein  Naturschutzverband gesichert hat, es gibt ja auch genug Gewässer in  privater Hand oder in Hand von Angelvereinen.


genug ...ja - genug die auch diesen Weg gehen werden. Wir brauchen mehr Nabu-Ranger ... bundesweit.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich kann aber durchaus verstehen, das es Bereiche gibt, in denen man Zeitweise Menschen raus halten möchte. Zum Beispiel, wenn Gelege von Flussseeschwalben im Kies liegen.


das sehen wohl die meisten so, nur gelingt das nie, bzw. hälst du die fern die sich dort meist einigermaßen gesittet aufhalten/aufgehalten haben.
die, die aus diversen gründen (nenne jetzt keine gruppen/sportarten, eure phantasie dürfte einige antworten parat haben)  da rum krauchen wird es nicht weiter jucken.


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Ihr könnt hier Agus und co rumhauen wat ihr wollt,aber bleibt Lieb untereinander,mehr wollte ich nicht damit sagen.

#h


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> das sehen wohl die meisten so, nur gelingt das nie



es kann nicht gelingen, weil die Naturschutzverbände mit Maximalforderungen in den Clinch gehen, um einen Kompromis gegen Gegner zu erreichen. 

Aber der DAFV und Anhänge sind keine Gegner .....


----------



## Laichzeit (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Testudo schrieb:


> Im Grunde sehe ich hier ein Gewässer, welches sich ein Naturschutzverband gesichert hat, es gibt ja auch genug Gewässer in privater Hand oder in Hand von Angelvereinen.



Die Zänkerei um Gewässer ist Teil des Problems. Wenn jeder Hektar teuer gekauft werden muss, wird nicht gerne geteilt und umso wertvoller wird das Gebiet für den Besitzer. Das sehe ich an so vielen Stillgewässern, der Vereinsteich ist fast so sauber aufgeräumt wie ein Golfplatz und wird mindestens zwei Mal im Jahr mit Fischen besetzt, die Weiher im NSG sind hingegen so zugewuchert, dass man nicht angeln könnte, wenn es legal wäre. Würde man sich in der Mitte treffen und sanften Naturschutz auf ganzer Fläche durchführen, dann entfällt die Notwendigkeit für viele Komplettsperren, da es nicht immer um das letzte Vorkommen vom Hatnochniemandgehört-Käfer geht.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ...die Weiher im NSG sind hingegen so zugewuchert, dass man nicht angeln könnte, wenn es legal wäre. ...


Das betrifft leider auch viele Gewässer in NSG an denen (noch) geangelt werden darf.
Wenn du am Uferbewuchs gar nichts machen darfst, ist das irgendwann so dicht, dass nix mehr geht;
quasi ein Angel-Aus ohne Verbot.


Wegberger schrieb:


> Aber der DAFV und Anhänge sind keine Gegner .....


Nein, können sie auch nicht sein.
Die finanzielle Potenz des Nabu ist gewaltig, dazu kommen dann so nette Sachen wie Vorkaufsrechte.
Von der politischen Vertretung mal ganz abgesehen; Ex-Nabu-GF ist Staatssekretär, Ministerin ist Nabu-Mitglied im BMU.
Umso wichtiger wäre, dass ein Bundesverband wenigstens den Aufgaben nachkommen würde, die er bewältigen kann, sollte, muss.
Leider haben wir da einen Totalausfall.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Testudo schrieb:


> .....Ich kann aber durchaus verstehen, das es Bereiche gibt, in denen man Zeitweise Menschen raus halten möchte. Zum Beispiel, wenn Gelege von Flussseeschwalben im Kies liegen.......



Wenn denn wirklich alle Menschen ausgesperrt werden würden, wäre das zum Schutz von Bodenbrüter temporär auch akzeptabel.

 Hier am Niederrhein gibt es Gebiete, da darf ich erst ab Mitte Juni angeln. Mit dem Verbot sollen ebenfalls bodenbrütende Vögel geschützt werden, Frauchen und Herrchen dürfen aber zur gleichen Zeit da mit ihrem Wauzi, auch ohne Leine, langlaufen. Hunde würden ja nie brütende Vögel stören.

 Da fragt man sich, wer denkt sich so einen Schwachsinn aus. So wird es dann zukünftig in allen NSG und Natura 2000 Gebiete aussehen.


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo Kati,



> Umso wichtiger wäre, dass ein Bundesverband wenigstens den Aufgaben nachkommen würde



Macht er doch .... Steigbügelhalter für die richtigen Naturschützer zu sein ....


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Hier am Niederrhein gibt es Gebiete, da darf ich erst ab Mitte Juni  angeln. Mit dem Verbot sollen ebenfalls bodenbrütende Vögel geschützt  werden, Frauchen und Herrchen dürfen aber zur gleichen Zeit da mit ihrem  Wauzi, auch ohne Leine, langlaufen. Hunde würden ja nie brütende Vögel  stören


Frauchen und Herrchen haben auch keinen so kompetenten Verband.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Da gibt es aber zu 100% ne Leinenpflicht. Genauso wie Leute Regeln beim Angeln umschiffen, tun es Hundehalter auch. Sind ja nicht selten beide Fraktionen in einer Person.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber zu 100% ne Leinenpflicht.....



Schilder stehen da nicht. Ist halt Wildnis. 

 Selbst wenn da Leinenpflicht besteht, in wie fern stören Spaziergänger, auch mit Hunden an der Leine, brütende Vögel weniger als Angler?


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Da gibt es aber zu 100% ne Leinenpflicht.


Oh man .... klar 15 Meter Schleppleine sind auch eine Hundeleine. 

Nein es wird nichts umgangen .... wir dürfen dort endlich nicht mehr angeln.... und wir sollten doch froh sein, dass unserer BV und die LV`s, den von uns durch jahrelange Abstimmung nicht nur legitimierten sondern immer und immer bestätigten Weg konsequent umsetzen.
Deswegen ist jedes Angelverbot, das unserer gemeinützigen Verbände ( die es ja nur sind um angehört zu werden) ein Erfolg der Verbandslinie.

Das  niemand versteht , warum man Verbände hat die sich selber abschaffen ... ist völlig egal. Hier interessiert sich ja auch niemand für die Argumente für "freies Angeln".


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Schilder stehen da nicht. Ist halt Wildnis.
> 
> Selbst wenn da Leinenpflicht besteht, in wie fern stören Spaziergänger, auch mit Hunden an der Leine, brütende Vögel weniger als Angler?



Es gibt keinen Zusammenhang. Füchse, Waschbären und andere Tiere scheren sich um die Nester auch nicht. Mir gings einfach nur darum zu pauschalisieren. Wenn wir schon "Verbot" haben, müssen alle anderen auch. Genau anders herum muss vorgetragen werden.

Die Praxis sieht auch anders aus. Kein Mensch denkt bei der Erholung in der Natur an die Vogeleier, geschweige denn das ich jemanden sehe der die Pfade verlässt.

Lediglich eine ganz kleine Gruppe von Nutzern, nämlich diese "Schützer", schaffen sich eine Oase zum Selbstzweck.



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Oh man .... klar 15 Meter Schleppleine sind auch eine Hundeleine.
> 
> Nein es wird nichts umgangen .... wir dürfen dort endlich nicht mehr angeln.... und wir sollten doch froh sein, dass unserer BV und die LV`s, den von uns durch jahrelange Abstimmung nicht nur legitimierten sondern immer und immer bestätigten Weg konsequent umsetzen.



Du solltest dann aktiv werden. Ich habs im anderen Thread schon geschrieben, bei uns hat der Dialog mit Nabu, Behörden und Anglern soweit funktioniert. Wenn man vor Ort die Dinge verpennt und sich erst bewegt, wenn alles zuspät ist, muss sich niemand wundern. 

Und oft steht auch eine Leinenlänge in der Verordnung. Aber das willst du jetzt gekonnt ignorieren?!


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber zu 100% ne Leinenpflicht.


woher willst du das wissen, kennst du dieses gebiet? nicht in jedem naturschutzgebiet herrscht automatisch leinenpflicht/-zwang.
zudem, es ändert ja nicht viel, ´ne schöne schlepp bringt nich´ viel schutz für bodenbrüter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> woher willst du das wissen, kennst du dieses gebiet? nicht in jedem naturschutzgebiet herrscht automatisch leinenpflicht/-zwang.
> zudem, es ändert ja nicht viel, ´ne schöne schlepp bringt nich´ viel schutz für bodenbrüter.



Ich habs jetzt einfach nur abgeleitet, weil das bei uns genauso umgesetzt ist. Wir können ja mal recherchieren, ob es dort sich genauso verhält. Das der Krams insgesamt eh Kappes ist, brauch keiner mehr ausführen.



> https://www.nlwkn.niedersachsen.de/...tzgebiet-auenlandschaft-hohenrode-131427.html



Dort steht nur der Hinweis, Wege und Leine.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

kamerad u-see-fischer schrieb vom niederrhein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> kamerad u-see-fischer schrieb vom niederrhein.



Ich war bei Hohenrode. Aber auch für den Niederrhein sollte sich was handfestes finden lassen.


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Füchse, Waschbären und andere Tiere scheren sich um die Nester auch nicht.


Nur der DAFV und Konsorten hat Gebiete und sperrt nach und nach durch Untätigkeit seine Mitglieder (unmittelbar oder mittelbar ) aus.

Was soll des Thema Hunde, Waschbären und Co. ..... wenn wir vielleicht Scharmützel noch gewinnen ... aber die wichtigen Sachen werden in Grundsatzurteilen geregelt.

Alleine das Pachtverträge nicht verlängert werden, zeigt das der Pächter nicht gut genug war.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Nur der DAFV hat Gebiete und sperrt nach und nach durch Untätigkeit seine Mitglieder (unmittelbar oder mittelbar ) aus.



Die Landesverbände würde ich behaupten. Jetzt machst du es dir zu einfach.


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

schon präzesiert ... aber die LV sind verpflichtet laut Satzung die BV Sicht durchzusetzen


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> schon präzesiert ... aber die LV sind verpflichtet laut Satzung die BV Sicht durchzusetzen


Nein, sorry, sind sie nicht!


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo kati,

§4 Pkt. 2
§6 Pkt.2 Abs. a
§6 Pkt.2 Abs. c

* 

§ 2 Pkt.2 Abs. a

der die Naturschutzoption zieht aber keine Def. im anglerischen Sinne nach.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Ach so meintest du das.
Ich habs ganz falsch verstanden und bin von den Satzungen der Mitglieder ausgegangen.
Aber auch dann: da geht es ja um die Satzung des BVs, nicht um "Sicht".
Natürlich kann & darf ein Mitgliedsverband in rein angelpolitischen Fragen eine andere Haltung haben als der Dachverband.
Kommt bei den Abnickern nur nicht oft vor...


----------



## BERND2000 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.szlz.de/region/rinteln_a...t-naturschutz-rechtmaessig-_arid,2456707.html
> 
> 
> #h


 
 Da ist etwas in Bewegung gekommen und könnte uns Angler bald wie eine Lawine mit großer Gewalt treffen.

 Wie war die Prüfungsfrage?
 Darf in Naturschutzgebieten geangelt werden.
 Grundsätzlich ja.
 (Da hatte sich schon mal "Grundsätzlich Nein" eingeschlichen und spukt heute noch durchs Netz.)

 Ich erinnere mich noch an die Worte eines Landwirtschaftsminister bei einer L.V-Tagung vor vielen Jahren. Der wollte es nicht glauben, das einiger Ämter Angelverbote für Naturschutzgebiete aussprachen.
 Die hat Er dann bald kassiert, weil die Politik und nicht Ämter die Regeln machen.
 Nun ja Richter urteilen nach Regeln, welche Politiker ändern aber nicht ignorieren können.

 Also nun halt Richterlich in diesem Fall anders betrachtet, wird das nun wohl oft aufgegriffen werden.
 Da werden Einige nur drauf gewartet haben und schon längst an entscheidender Stelle sitzen.


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

hallo kati,

und deswegen finde ich es schon unverschämt, dass hier von Verbandstreuen derselbige kritisiert wird. 

Nein .... und auch ich habe mich abgefunden .... mit Hurra in den Abgrund (ich gehe dann nach NL).

Hauptsache Angler streiten sich hier nicht.


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habs im anderen Thread schon geschrieben, bei uns hat der Dialog mit Nabu, Behörden und Anglern soweit funktioniert. Wenn man vor Ort die Dinge verpennt und sich erst bewegt, wenn alles zuspät ist, muss sich niemand wundern.




Die in Rinteln haben seit Jahrzehnten mit der Nabu da vor Ort zusammen usw..bis dann die letzte Zeit irgendwie Angler Doof geworden sind......Die Ehrenamtlichen Arbeiten der Vereine hat man aber noch gern mitgenommen....

Ich hoffe für dich das du da in Zukunft nicht böse enttäuscht wirst,so wie im Westen von De. schon zu oft geschehen.

#h


----------



## Wegberger (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Ich hoffe für dich das du da in Zukunft nicht böse enttäuscht wirst,so wie im Westen von De. schon zu oft geschehen.



Entäuscht werden kann man doch nur ...wenn man die Realität verkennt. Ausgeschlossen bei Manchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



gründler schrieb:


> Die in Rinteln haben seit Jahrzehnten mit der Nabu da vor Ort zusammen usw..bis dann die letzte Zeit irgendwie Angler Doof geworden sind......Die Ehrenamtlichen Arbeiten der Vereine hat man aber noch gern mitgenommen....
> 
> Ich hoffe für dich das du da in Zukunft nicht böse enttäuscht wirst,so wie im Westen von De. schon zu oft geschehen.
> 
> #h



Nur weil eine zweckmäßige Zusammenarbeit funktioniert, wird man im Umkehrschluss nicht Blauäugig. Seitdem die NABU bei uns ihre Rinder auf der Wiese beim Hochwasser ersaufen lassen hat, nimmt auch niemand mehr die Truppe all zu ernst.

Wie schon so oft geschrieben, pauschalisieren hilft nicht. Und mit dem Unterschied zu Ost und West hast du vollkommen recht.



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Entäuscht werden kann man doch nur ...wenn man die Realität verkennt. Ausgeschlossen bei Manchen.



Wie immer sehr hilfreich. Du erinnerst mich immer an die Omis an der Fensterbank, die nur auf den kackenden Hund lauern.


----------



## Wegberger (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Wie immer sehr hilfreich. Du erinnerst mich immer an die Omis an der Fensterbank, die nur auf den kackenden Hund lauern.


Du hast recht wie immer! und deine grobgeistigen Defamierungen kannst du gerne lassen. Omis haben aus meiner Sicht einen weitreichenden Erfahrungsschatz, den ich immer genossen und geschätzt habe..... und diese Generation hatte andere Probleme als von dir veralbert zu werden.

Aber wie der Herr so das Gescherr .........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast recht wie immer!



Danke! #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast recht wie immer! und deine grobgeistigen Defamierungen kannst du gerne lassen. Omis haben aus meiner Sicht einen weitreichenden Erfahrungsschatz, den ich immer genossen und geschätzt habe..... und diese Generation hatte andere Probleme als von dir veralbert zu werden.
> 
> Aber wie der Herr so das Gescherr .........



Es ist eine recht starke Unsitte, im Nachgang immer die Posts zu editieren und um Absätze zu erweitern. Alles weitere zur Metapher brauche ich nicht weiter ausführen.

Nur wer ist der Herr? Meinst du damit meinen Vater?


----------



## Wegberger (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,



> Danke! #6


das ist beschämend, wie du hier deine Haltung gegen ältere Menschen bewusst ausspielst.


----------



## Wegberger (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,

ich habe nicht ältere Menschen in den Focus gebracht ... oder willst du mir noch unterstellen, dass ich deinen Beitrag abgeändert habe ?

Du hast geschrieben ... deine Meinung .... deine Verantwortung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Ich fasse es nicht. :q:vik::q

Aber um dir einfach mal vor Augen zu halten, warum ich dir diese METAPHER nahegelegt habe.



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo kati,
> 
> lass uns zurücklehnen und die Erfolge positiv kommentieren. Angler sollen sich nicht streiten. Angler sollen nicht vergleichen. Angler sollen zahlen und das Ergebnis würdigen.





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hauptsache Angler streiten sich hier nicht.





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Entäuscht werden kann man doch nur ...wenn man die Realität verkennt. Ausgeschlossen bei Manchen.





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genug ...ja - genug die auch diesen Weg gehen werden. Wir brauchen mehr Nabu-Ranger ... bundesweit.





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kati,
> Macht er doch .... Steigbügelhalter für die richtigen Naturschützer zu sein ....





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Frauchen und Herrchen haben auch keinen so kompetenten Verband.....





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo fishhawk,
> 
> 
> 
> Genau ...und du freust dich nicht ? Wieso ? War doch wieder ein Untätigkeits-Sieg auf ganzer Linie für die verbandtreuen Angler.





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Gründler,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die werden auch eine Menge brauchen.... wenn die Gebiete von den nicht mehr angelnden Naturschützer zu den naturschützenden Naturschützern wechseln.
> 
> Aber wir haben hier ja gelernt, das ist alles so gewollt.





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den ganzen Tag, 7x die Woche substanzloser Zünder ohne Inhalt und immer auf der Lauer einen weiteren Lückenfüller zu liefern bestätigen halt meine Annahme.


----------



## Wegberger (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Hallo,

ist doch nicht schlimm... in deinen Zitat sieht man, dass du bewusst die anderen Sachen rausgelöscht hast. Oder warum ist der Satz soweit nach unten gewandert ?

Oh soviele Zitate,von mir und so schnell... das bin ich doch nicht wert ..... aber ich lese dort keine Bevölkerungsgruppen defamierendest Verhalten.

 Was haben unsere Großmütter mit diesen Thema zu tun ?

Aber dein letzer Beitrag erinnert schon sehr an ... wie sagte jemand ..... Blendgranaten 
um abzulenken.

Hättest du Anstand ... hättest du geschrieben ... ok falsches Bild oder doof formuliert.... aber nein du bleibst dabei .... sorry kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ... sorry kann ich nicht verstehen.


Ignorieren, das Geschwafel, es bringt nichts.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*

Wenn man in Vereinen organisierte Angler angreift diffamiert man schon eine Bevölkerungsgruppe


----------



## Grünknochen (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Grünknochen, na immerhin hast du den Arxxx in der Hose, um uns das hier alles als halb so schlimm dar zu stellen.
> Ich habe auch nichts anderes erwartet, als das du volles Verständnis für diese Gerichtsentscheidung hast!
> Der Kollege Naturliebhaber, der an anderer Stelle auch immer für eine Zusammenarbeit mit NABU und Co. wirbt, ist im Gegensatz zu dir nämlich kommentarlos wieder abgetaucht!
> 
> Jürgen




Mit Arsch in der Hose hat das nix zu tun, sondern mit geltendem Recht. Wie Du weisst, sind die Gerichte hieran gebunden. Was zur Folge hat, dass es weder auf mein, noch auf Dein Verständnis (bzw. schlimm oder nicht schlimm) ankommt, sondern ausschließlich darauf, ob dieses geltende Recht richtig oder falsch angewendet wurde. So unromantisch ist das.
Wie gesagt, die eigentlichen ''Probleme'' dieses Falls liegen an ganz anderer Stelle...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Grünknochen, na immerhin hast du den Arxxx in der Hose, um uns das hier alles als halb so schlimm dar zu stellen.
> Ich habe auch nichts anderes erwartet, als das du volles Verständnis für diese Gerichtsentscheidung hast!
> Der Kollege Naturliebhaber, der an anderer Stelle auch immer für eine Zusammenarbeit mit NABU und Co. wirbt, ist im Gegensatz zu dir nämlich kommentarlos wieder abgetaucht!
> 
> Jürgen



Der Kollege Naturliebhaber liest hier zwar noch gelegentlich mit, hat aber keinen Bock, sich an diesen völlig schwachsinnigen Diskussionen zu beteiligen, wo Leute teils mit dem Austragen von Privatfehden beschäftigt sind und teils schlichtweg keine Ahnung von rechtlichen und gesellschaftlichen Gegebenheiten haben. 

Ich bin ja nun mit Grünknochen weiß Gott nicht immer einer Meinung, aber hier schildert er die Situation völlig korrekt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2018)

*AW: Angler gescheitert....*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man in Vereinen organisierte Angler angreift diffamiert man schon eine Bevölkerungsgruppe



Ignorieren, das Geschwafel, es bringt nichts.


----------

